# [LAST CHANCE!] Vote For Your Favourite RPG Podcasts Of 2018!



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2019)

Nearly 100 podcasts were nominated over a period of two weeks... and now it's time to vote! From now until *Tuesday, January 8th, 2019*, you can vote for your favourite podcasts of 2018. You may vote for multiple podcasts. The Top 10 will be, appropriately, announced on Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk Podcast in January.





​
If you forget to nominate your favourite podcast during the nomination stage, don't worry - we'll be doing this all again next year! Note that as an ongoing venture, a podcast can only win this annual poll once.

Note that votes on the news page and the forum are tallied separately, although you can only vote in one of the two polls.


----------



## evilgaz (Dec 19, 2018)

Ben Ferguson said:


> Please can you add for next time if not now:
> The Smart Party
> 
> Thanks Morrus





What Would The Smart Party Do? is right there in the list, get voting 

Maybe we can get Morrus to list things in reverse alphabetical order to make it easier for people to find?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 19, 2018)

Ben Ferguson said:


> Please can you add for next time if not now:
> The Smart Party
> 12 sided stories
> Tomes and Tentacles
> ...




Be sure to nominate them next year. 

What Would The Smart Party Do? was nominated and is the list above.


----------



## Henry (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey Russ, a quick question for next year, something I was unclear on:

Could we have nominated more than one during that phase, or were we supposed to stick to one nomination per person? For me, it doesn't matter anyway, because all the ones I would have nominated ended up on the list anyway, but it's good to know for the future.


----------



## NiallNai (Dec 19, 2018)

Wow, I don't even see most of the podcasts I listen to. I feel so out of the loop.


----------



## Ben Ferguson (Dec 19, 2018)

evilgaz said:


> What Would The Smart Party Do? is right there in the list, get voting
> 
> Maybe we can get Morrus to list things in reverse alphabetical order to make it easier for people to find?




Argh!!!!!! It is. What would....
Ug! I handy 3 had my 3rd coffee at that point!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 19, 2018)

Henry said:


> Hey Russ, a quick question for next year, something I was unclear on:
> 
> Could we have nominated more than one during that phase, or were we supposed to stick to one nomination per person? For me, it doesn't matter anyway, because all the ones I would have nominated ended up on the list anyway, but it's good to know for the future.




Plenty of people did!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 19, 2018)

NiallNai said:


> Wow, I don't even see most of the podcasts I listen to. I feel so out of the loop.




Be sure to remember to nominate them next year.


----------



## QuestsandChaos (Dec 19, 2018)

I missed the post to nominate.  But check out Chaos Agents DND on Quests and Chaos


----------



## Henry (Dec 19, 2018)

Morrus said:


> Plenty of people did!




Because they could didn't mean they SHOULD have,  but point taken.


----------



## Curethedarkness (Dec 19, 2018)

I also missed the post to nominate so I am going to recommend "Band of Bothers" and "BomBARDed" both are pretty new and i really enjoy both of them.


----------



## Kimberly Thorvaldson (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## ChadYancey (Dec 20, 2018)

I stand with drunks and dragons and kids on bikes!


----------



## MNblockhead (Dec 20, 2018)

Funny that Critical Role didn't make it. 

Also, I'm upset with myself that I forgot to mention Dragon Friends. 

There are so many that I haven't even heard of. I'm looking forward to the Results, which I intend to use to decide on a couple to check out.


----------



## master dwarf (Dec 20, 2018)

Lot more shows to add to my catcher!


----------



## Duane1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Two very top-notch podcasts that I wish had been nominated:
  The DM's Deep Dive with Mike Shea
  The Tome Show


----------



## Morrus (Dec 20, 2018)

Duane1 said:


> Two very top-notch podcasts that I wish had been nominated:
> The DM's Deep Dive with Mike Shea
> The Tome Show




They are both awesome. You'll have to remember to nominate them next year!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 21, 2018)

Wow there are a lot of D&D podcasts out there now. Is there anywhere that has a very short summary of what each of the podcasts is about?

I realise they all probably have a website, but I’m just after a very general idea of what they are about. I.e. What podcasts are RPG advice, what ones are actual plays, what ones are reviews,etc?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 21, 2018)

Olaf the Stout said:


> Wow there are a lot of D&D podcasts out there now. Is there anywhere that has a very short summary of what each of the podcasts is about?
> 
> I realise they all probably have a website, but I’m just after a very general idea of what they are about. I.e. What podcasts are RPG advice, what ones are actual plays, what ones are reviews,etc?




Sounds like quite the undertaking!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah, I was hoping there might be a random chance that someone had compiled some of them into a list previously. I’m honestly surprised there are so many nowadays.


----------



## coleslaw (Dec 26, 2018)

One really great pod that's missing is Turncloaks - a D&D5E actual play story in the dark world of Penumbra. And saying it's dark is only the beginning... Also great role-playing and really good sound effects. A great radio theatre!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2018)

coleslaw said:


> One really great pod that's missing is Turncloaks




Be sure to nominate it next year!


----------



## Lalato (Dec 28, 2018)

My 8 year old godson is getting into D&D.  Which of these podcasts might be suitable for younglings?


----------



## geekalogian (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm SO HAPPY that VRE made the list.  What a great show <3


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2019)

Voting ends tomorrow!


----------



## Damian May (Jan 8, 2019)

Lalato said:


> My 8 year old godson is getting into D&D.  Which of these podcasts might be suitable for younglings?




Of these? Not sure but High Rollers is fairly kid friendly most of the time.........actually scratch that...a 12 year old would be ok, 8 not so much.  There must be a Hero Kids podcast out there somewhere...

I really want to say Critical Role and Venture Maidens but thats a big nope for an 8 year old.


----------



## evilgaz (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] what's the deal with results? Are you doing an exciting podcast episode about it or other big reveal, or should we check here? Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2019)

evilgaz said:


> Hey [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] what's the deal with results? Are you doing an exciting podcast episode about it or other big reveal, or should we check here? Thanks!




Yep! Next week’s episode!


----------



## How We Roll Eoghan (Jan 10, 2019)

So as someone who is nominated (Thanks folks), where can I find this podcast?


----------



## kids_bikes (Jan 11, 2019)

Lalato said:


> My 8 year old godson is getting into D&D.  Which of these podcasts might be suitable for younglings?




Fate and the Fablemaidens is family friendly and very enjoyable, we here at Kids on Bikes highly recommend it!


----------



## 9littlebees (Jan 16, 2019)

They start talking about the competition at about the 37 minute mark, and it's gone live today over at: https://morrus.podbean.com/e/31-top-20-rpg-podcasts-of-2018/


----------



## Shasarak (Jan 16, 2019)

Is there any chance that we can see the results yet?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 16, 2019)

How We Roll Eoghan said:


> So as someone who is nominated (Thanks folks), where can I find this podcast?




At the link in the first post.


----------



## EvilDMJosh (Jan 17, 2019)

Shasarak said:


> Is there any chance that we can see the results yet?




I 2nd this~


----------



## Shasarak (Jan 30, 2019)

Here is my best attempt at transcribing the results:


Actual Play Podcasts

10 Unintelligible
9 Danes and Dragons
8 Apparently DnD is for Nerds by Sams Pants Radio
7 Red Moon Roleplaying
6 How it Rolls
5 Drunks and Dragons
4 Dungeons and Randomness
3 Androids and Aliens
2 Glass Canons
1 The Adventure Zone

Talk Podcasts

10 Fear of Black Dragon
9 System Mastery
8 Gaming and Boat Sinking
7 Dragon Talk
6 What Would a Smart Party Do
5 Happy Jacks
4 Ken and Robin Talk About Stuff
3 Fear The Boot
2 The Grognard Files
1 The Good Friends of Jackson Elias


----------

